# Barton 2800+ OC



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I just OCd this AMD 2800+ (Barton 0 stepping) on an Abit AN7 (nForce 2 Ultra 400) to 2171 Mhz (333 x 13).
Ive tried going a bit further, with multiplier and FSB (plus combination of the two) but keep getting a pre XP loading screen BSOD.
As of yet, the volts are standard, will it be necessary to increase power to push it a bit further? (its presently at the standard of 1.67v)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Update:
I got it to 2200, which is what I was aiming for anyway.
This was achieved by using 11 x 200, which also allowed me to use a 1:1 ratio on RAM (PC3200, dual channel).
Ive left the volts alone for now, no need to change it if its stable. Now I need to buy a decent cooler for the CPU, any suggestions?


----------



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm using an asus Arctic square and thats keeping my CPU at a good temp (i think) alhtough it a bit chunky.

Then again, there's no point really recommending a CPU cooler aside from stock seeing as getting one for that socket (socket A isn't it? ) will be a major pain.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I just would like to drop the current temp of 54 celsius to somewhere around 45. Lower if possible. Yes its socket A, there isnt much choice. 
Arctic Cooling Silent 3
Nexus AXP-3200
or the almighty Zalman CNPS7000B-AICu
This Thermaltake Super Orb looks good too. Although there is not case window, so theres no point.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Also use a top end thermal compound such as *Arctic Silver 5*

Not all thermal compounds/greases are equal, Some a more equal than others...:grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I would suggest going with a heatsink that has a copper base. Copper conducts heat far more better than Ali. But it puts the price up more for the same product.

This one seems alright. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114011

Its one of the largest Heatsinks for Socket A (That ive found) its pure copper and has a 60mm fan that spins upto 4000rpm. Which in my books can be a bit loud.
The larger and more fins a heatsink has the larger the surface area for heat dissipation.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I found this one, and payed £3 for it! If its cr ap I'll stick it in the parts bin.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The cooler I bought turned out to be good, dropped temps by 10-15c. It has a 8mm thick copper base, much thicker than the Cooler Mast6er one that was there before.
I have pushed her further, stable at around 2200Mhz. I just tried to take it even further and it wouldn't boot XP. So I upped the voltage by one setting at a time, with it booting further into XP each time. At 1.75v it loads the desktop and then reboots, is it safe to take it any further? Or is there another voltage I need to adjust? I can change the DDR and northbridge if needed.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Just bought 1Gb of Crucial PC3200 Cl3 (2x512 paired) to add to the mix. Hopefully this will help if I want to push the FSB further with 1:1 to the DDR. I think this might be the only way to go further, as most of the reboots/lockups happen under an upped mutiplier. It will overclock with the multiplier, just only with a mild mix of that and the FSB.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Turns out 2200 was unstable, it crashed during prime testing. So for the moment I have set it to default until the Crucial arrives tomorrow. It may have just been voltage that caused it, as I left the voltage at standard for the 2200Mhz test. Any thoughts on this? Should I increase the CPU voltage only (as the multiplier is set low)?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If you can up the Northbridge voltage by one notch at 2200mhz and the RAM voltage to 2.0v or 2.1v (depending on the RAM, you will need to check the RAM specs). And if also possible up the FSB voltage by one notch.

What was the CPU's original clock speed?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

2083Mhz I believe. Id heard and have read these CPUs have locked multipliers, this one doesn't. Ive also read the motherboard Im using (Abit AN7, nforce4) is quite a good one for its time. I bought AS5 yesterday too, should knock a block off the cpu temp.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I could probably go further with this chip and most definately will when I can be bothered.
New project - Venice core Athlon 64 3000+.
Preliminary research tells me this core can be clocked 55% higher with the right motherboard. 
First OC got me around 2100Mhz on air (1800 stock). I shall try more another day.


----------

